# Any BoarderCross courses in the NW ?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Whistler used to have one not sure if they still do it's a dying segment of snowboarding no reason to invest in it.


----------



## MarkLIVE (Jul 28, 2012)

I highly doubt its a dying segment. It's an intense segment (plus now an Olympic / x-games sport), it's just not say popular against pipe, salom...etc. But cross is by far awesome. I'm not trying to convert you nor change your mind, but just saying...I love it.

But speaking about whistler, ill check it out. thanks


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I dont know if its there year round but bachelor had one set up in the early summer for the camps we stopped in at


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't have to doubt that it's dying I sold boards for years, in the last decade I've had maybe 3 people ask me. It's not popular and contrary to what mainstream America tells you it won't ever be. The only time we have a BX course is when there's a contest at Copper and even then it's shoved so far off in the back end where no one cares.


----------



## MarkLIVE (Jul 28, 2012)

i sense a disturbance in the force...i would suggest lay off the testosterone pills a little, but yeah, ill be nice and say you're probably right  Regardless I still hit the slopes even w/o BC, but I'm interested in BC, so I will invest my time in getting all the information I can get around my mountains, but thanks for your opinions


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The fact that you have to ask about where a BX course is in your area should tip you off that BA is spot on. I think it'll probably hang around, they still have snowboard slalom for fuck's sake. It's seen it's hey day though. Not very many places are going to invest any money into BX courses.


----------



## MarkLIVE (Jul 28, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> The fact that you have to ask about where a BX course is in your area should tip you off that BA is spot on.


That's because I'm still new to the sport, and had nothing to do w/ BX courses until wanting to know now.

I understand a BX course is a pain in the ass, probably why it's probably dying, but doesnt mean someone should tell me to not look into it or check it out if it's still available at places, who knows, It could be a huge impact year for BX, never know.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

MarkLIVE said:


> That's because I'm still new to the sport, and had nothing to do w/ BX courses until wanting to know now.
> 
> I understand a BX course is a pain in the ass, probably why it's probably dying, but doesnt mean someone should tell me to not look into it or check it out if it's still available at places, who knows, It could be a huge impact year for BX, never know.


You should consider dual boarding with some BonHiver bindings so you can do flip tricks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

MarkLIVE said:


> That's because I'm still new to the sport, and had nothing to do w/ BX courses until wanting to know now.
> 
> I understand a BX course is a pain in the ass, probably why it's probably dying, but doesnt mean someone should tell me to not look into it or check it out if it's still available at places, who knows, It could be a huge impact year for BX, never know.


It doesn't mean they shouldn't either. You put this out in a public forum. You have no control on where the thread goes, nor the responses you get. 

This upcoming season is not going to change it's reality, next year isn't looking good either...


----------



## MarkLIVE (Jul 28, 2012)

eh, i like the competitive style of BX, which is why i was interested in it. I love watching pipe, but I'm not to thrilled on pipe going out there myself. I like races w/ challenges I guess.


----------



## MarkLIVE (Jul 28, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> You should consider dual boarding with some BonHiver bindings so you can do flip tricks.


What is dual boarding? I think i know what you mean by it, but have to ask anyways


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

MarkLIVE said:


> What is dual boarding? I think i know what you mean by it, but have to ask anyways


He's mocking you. Please don't look into it.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

MarkLIVE said:


> What is dual boarding? I think i know what you mean by it, but have to ask anyways


it's this abomination


----------



## MarkLIVE (Jul 28, 2012)

ah ok...i was thinking something else. No worries!


----------



## kushman (Jul 21, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> it's this abomination


Not sure what's lamer, that or rollerblading :dunno:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You could do the natty half at Baker with friends or who is ever in there; its abit like boarderx. There can certainly be the death and dismemberment aspect on a busy day.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It would get more popular with a slope style course mixed in... i personally like to watch the bx spectical....


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

White Pass puts up a pretty unique course at the end of the year. It's not quite BX, and it's not slopestyle by any means. It's some crazy conglomeration of them. It's actaully more like a MX, or BMX track. Good stuff none the less though.


----------



## MarkLIVE (Jul 28, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> White Pass puts up a pretty unique course at the end of the year. It's not quite BX, and it's not slopestyle by any means. It's some crazy conglomeration of them. It's actaully more like a MX, or BMX track. Good stuff none the less though.


Yeah, I honestly just want something with a BX course type thing i guess, start at the top, do some bank turns, couple little jumps, and a finish line...lol, but with a race feel to it where I can knockout some people in my way  lol jk.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> It would get more popular with a slope style course mixed in... i personally like to watch the bx spectical....


Are there any other old geezers out there that remember when Jim Rippey pulled a huge back flip in the middle of an X-Games Boarder cross?

It was fuckin' MENTAL, I can still see it burned in my brain.
I know for sure he passed @ least 1 guy maybe 2 while flying though the air upside down. 

I don't think he won it, but it was one of the sickest things I've ever seen.

I've been trying for more than an hour to find the clip, but no luck.
Hopefully someone can find it, I'd love to watch it again.

TT


----------



## MarkLIVE (Jul 28, 2012)

and im sure we all remember lindsey jacobellis pulling a trick on the last jump in the olympics to show off, and then falls and takes 2nd...BX is cray! lol


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

MarkLIVE said:


> Yeah, I honestly just want something with a BX course type thing i guess, start at the top, do some bank turns, couple little jumps, and a finish line...lol, but with a race feel to it where I can knockout some people in my way  lol jk.


The White Pass course is probably right up your alley then. They have a race on it. The last 2 years it's been at the end of the season. Somewhere around March or April. They also don't build the course until they are almost ready for the event.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Boarderslope is the future we've been having an unofficial version of this starting last season problem is the carnage factor.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Just find some buddies, go to a less popular resort on a weekday, find a barren run and have at it lol :laugh:


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

The problem with a permanent boardercross course is logistics. The course takes up A LOT of square footage and has the lowest usage of any features in a terrain park setting. We had a full time course at Mammoth for years that was used for USSASSAAASSSSAAAAUSSA (whatever it is now) events. That was one of the least used runs yet had one of the higher maintenance costs of any run on the mountain. The course still has to be perfect for the 10 people a day/week that might actually use it as a BX run. 

Boardercross has been a part of the scene for twenty years and saw it's heyday in the late 90s into the early 00s. Since then it has been in a steep decline. The olympics and f-games have done NOTHING to improve the participation in this aspect of snowboarding. As evidenced by the fact that the two things people still bring up about BX are Rippey(backflip) and Lindsey(epic fail.) Nothing notable in the sport since 2006 basically.

Like has been posted before- If you want that feeling then group up with a few buddies and barge your local park run hitting all of the features at speed without slowing down or stopping.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Louise had one last year, probably will again this year.


----------



## MarkLIVE (Jul 28, 2012)

Casual said:


> Louise had one last year, probably will again this year.


Since im new to the NW, where is Louise? 

Also, since I work from home, I think ill be hitting the slopes during the week (mon-thur) for less people around (hopefully) compared to a weekend...and seeing whats available to ride. Mainly 1st part of the season I'll be breaking in a new board just riding casual an what not.

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's in Canada...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> Louise had one last year, probably will again this year.


Yuppers... Lake Louise had one, and Nakiska had one. I tried the Nakiska track on an icy day. Harder than it looks!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Beating a dead horse here a little bit, but looks like BA is dead on again as usual.

Boarder X has been dropped from the X Games.

Snowboarder X and Skier X dropped from X Games - ESPN

Can't say I am surprised. I'm sure the Olympic organizers are pissed, but they have never gotten it anyway.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Makes sense. That's a lot of time, money, and effort spent on building a course for an event that quite frankly not many people give a rat's ass about.


----------

